# tire size 215 40 17



## zeniac (Nov 13, 2003)

not too many people have that size tire on their spec-v. 
is it too low profile? any downsize to it?

thank you,


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

It's fine... I have 225-40-17, and thats fine.


----------



## st3v0 (Aug 26, 2004)

What do those three #'s for the tire sizes mean? Noob ? i know haha.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

st3v0 said:


> What do those three #'s for the tire sizes mean? Noob ? i know haha.


Here's a description of what the numbers mean. Clicky


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

st3v0 said:


> What do those three #'s for the tire sizes mean? Noob ? i know haha.


Ummm... if you're serious, then (for a 205-60-15 tire):


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Warning: do not post stuff that is not related to the thread. If you have a problem with another member or moderator, take it to pm. Don't make your business a public issue. 


Deleted all useless posts.


----------

